# Roll Flat Drinking Water Hose



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have decided to change to a drinking quality type water hose.

Riversway leisure do 15m of roll flat on a self contained reel for £22-95

Anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi coral
Can't help with price, but if its the same as mine the reel is quite flimsy. The 1st time I used it I couldn't get it all back on the reel because there was some
water still inside!! You do have to unreel the whole hose to use it. I cut about 5m off the end and put another connecter on the 5m length. I use this if the tap is close to the Mh otherwise get the reel out but now have no problem getting the hose back on the reel. The 5m length I just wrap it around my hand in a figure of 8 and drop it in a small plastic bag. Just pull it out from the centre next time without any tangling.
hope that helps

Phil


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We bought a flat hose on a reel at Shepton Show last year £10 works a treat dont have to pull it fully out either.


Jacquie


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have two 20m blue food grade hoses, and the white reel that they come in is great to unwind but a pain to wind back up especially if there is the slightest bit of water left in the hose. I solved the problem when I came across an old aluminium 50m electric cable holder/roller minus the electric cable. 

I use this now instead of the two white plastic reels and flat hose whizzes back onto the reel saving me lots of time and cursing.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> We bought a flat hose on a reel at Shepton Show last year £10 works a treat dont have to pull it fully out either.
> 
> Jacquie


We bought one as well. Just the job

Motorhomer


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a flat hose which can be used without pulling it out fully. It is green and is 3 minihoses fused together. This works fine, but it is not for potable water; I am worried about the chemicals/lead leaching in to the water - especially as I have 2 young children. That is why i wish to change.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

coral said:


> I am worried about the chemicals/lead leaching in to the water - especially as I have 2 young children. That is why i wish to change.


Very wise Martin... . I have 2 x 25mt, this is often more than enough to reach a tap without moving the RV from the pitch :wink: 
The only problem I have ever encountered was when the water pressure was so low it wasn't strong enough to 'open' the hose.. :?


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Good idea cutting a short length off , mine needs to be fully unwound to use it , connections were a bit loose and blew of when first used :evil: ( both of us got wet :wink: ) , Allan .


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Why worry about holding the flat hose on a reel. I retrieve mine like you would a length of rope and store it all laying flat in a wet locker. I have three different lengths for either joining or using seperatly and they take up no room at all stored like that. A reel would just get in the way. As I retrieve it the water just runs out.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have twice had probs with these lay-flat hoses (the ones on the white reels) developing pin-hole leaks. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

How do people effectively join different lengths of hose? does this require a special (easily obtained) adaptor?


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Depends if your going cheap. You get what you pay for in my experience. I havent personally had any problems with the one I purchased either quality wise or taste. Coupled with the use of the nature pure filter in the van I have the best quality water supply possible in any situation without the high costs of buying bottled water or toting lots of gallon containers from home.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Coral. Hose joiners easily obtained in any hardware shop or garden centre etc.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

My large plastic watering can doesn't have any of these problems, fits any distance (!) or connection (!), gives me(or her) a bit of exercise and we have usually finished while you guys are still trying to sort things out.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BillD said:


> My large plastic watering can doesn't have any of these problems, fits any distance (!) or connection (!), gives me(or her) a bit of exercise and we have usually finished while you guys are still trying to sort things out.


A watering can is a good idea, we used one with our old van but our RV doesn't have a conventional filling point for the tank, it can only be filled with a hose, of course one of the benefits being you can't fill with diesel by mistake.. :lol:


----------

